Ask HN: What's your favorite open source project? - max0563
======
atsaloli
Postgres. Mature, continuously improved and growing product from a friendly
and professional world wide community.
[https://www.postgresql.org](https://www.postgresql.org)

------
glasz
first that came to mind: [https://github.com/drone](https://github.com/drone)

~~~
max0563
I don't fully understand what this is.

------
na85
OpenBSD

